# Port St. Joe Bay Report



## RiverGulfFshr (Oct 2, 2007)

Stayed at Mexico Beach Friday-Monday. Got up Saturday Morning and headed over to St. Joe and put in at the City Marina around 5:30. We ran east towards Pig Island, just south of Presnell's. We fished the area and back westalong the sand highway. Huge schools of Alewives everywhere. We fished 3-4' water, seemed to be most productive, using gulp shrimp under cork. Caught 20 or so trout but most of them where in the 14" range. We did manage a few for the box at 18" and one at 20". Also caught alot of small gag grouperin the 8" range. Saw some good redfish on the highway but couldnt get them to eat. All in all a good day and lots of life in the bay right now. I am heading back over in three weeks and staying on the cape for 4 day's, cant wait. Sorry no camera, no pics.


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

we camp at Presnells and good to hear your report. sorry about the short ones....hopefully they'll get "legal" by Thanksgiving. We'll be there then.How'bout you??

Lovethat PortSt. Joe area!!!!


----------

